# BGIA Report 2´08 - Beispiel 19 Verriegelung mit Zuhaltung



## nikraym (12 Oktober 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

ich sitze gerade am Beispiel 19 des BGIA Reports zur EN 13849 da wir auch Türen mit Zuhaltung verbauen und kann mir nicht wirklich erklären aus welchem Grund das Blockdiagramm aus einer Parallelschaltung besteht. Eine Begründung ist zwar auf S.141 im 3. Abschnitt genannt, aber man nehme folgendes an:

Anlage wird gestoppt, Q1 und Q2 fallen ab.
Drehzahlgeber ist defekt und täuscht Motorstillstand an, obwohl der Motor noch lange nachdreht. Somit fällt K1 ab und automatisch zieht K2 verzögert an und schon ist die Türe entriegelt und der Motor dreht vielleicht immer noch nach. K2 ist zwar anzugsverzögert, aber wo steht geschrieben, dass nach alleinigem Ablauf der Verzögerungszeit der Antrieb zu 100% steht? Wenn dem so wäre, stimme ich dem Beispiel zu.

Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler.

Herzlichen Dank für eure Hinweise
LG


----------



## INST (13 Oktober 2009)

Hallo nikraym,

in der Beschreibung steht, dass alles was von Drehzahlgeber kommt "einfehlersicher" ist. 
Daher ist G1 im Blockdiagramm nur einmal vorhanden. Alle anderen Komponenten sind ja redundant aufgebaut
Es ist aber schon komisch, dass ein Ausfall von G1 nicht berücksichtigt wird.

Vielleich gibt es jemand der uns das erklären kann.  

Gruß
INST


----------



## hardware (23 November 2009)

Hallo nikraym,

ich bin gerade dabei mich durch diesen Report zu "quälen". Ich denke mal es wird in diesem Beispiel vorausgesetzt, daß der Antrieb nach Ablauf der Zeit steht, sonst könnte man sich ja die ganze Zeit-Verzögerung "schenken".

Was mich irritiert ist auf Seite 142 Absatz 7 der Ausschluß für die weiteren Elemente der Zuhaltung. Was wäre, wenn durch einen Querschluß die Entriegelungsspule unter Spannung steht? Oder wird dies durch die getrennten Mantelleitungen ausgeschlossen?

mfg
hardware


----------



## Klopfer (23 November 2009)

INST schrieb:


> Hallo nikraym,
> 
> in der Beschreibung steht, dass alles was von Drehzahlgeber kommt "einfehlersicher" ist.
> Daher ist G1 im Blockdiagramm nur einmal vorhanden. Alle anderen Komponenten sind ja redundant aufgebaut
> ...



Aber klar wird der Ausfall von G1 berücksichtigt:

"Für G1 liegt keine Herstellerangabe vor, es wird eine MTTFd von 30 Jahren angenommen"

"Eine Drift der Schaltschwelle von G1 kann durch den Prozess erkannt werden, sodass eine DC von 60% angenommen wird"

Damit wird der Ausfall per Statistik berechnet... nicht betrachtet!!!!! Wenn G1 (klammheimlich und somit gefahrbringend) trotz der angenommenen Werte ausfällt haben wir ein Problem... 

Und noch einer aus der Kategorie Malen mit Zahlen:

"Dies ergibt einen DCavg von 57% der im Toleranzbereich von "niedrig" liegt."

Aber seriöse Abschätzungen sind bekanntlich erlaubt 

Aber Schmerz beiseite... die Schaltungsbeispiele des BIA Reports sind nicht wirklich zu 100% aus dem wahren Leben gegriffen... 30 Jahre MTTFd für ein Bautel, über das der Hersteller gar keine Aussage macht halte ich für grenzwertig. Ich habe in einem ähnlichen Fall den Lieferanten gewechselt, und einen gefunden, der zumindest einen MTBF von 15 Jahren angeben konnte... damit kann ich die MTTFd zumindest rechtfertigen.

Gruß

Alex

P.S. Redundanz war früher! Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit ist heute!! Nur so kann ich PLd auch mit Kat. 2 Struktur erreichen...


----------



## Andreas Koenig (24 November 2009)

Kat 2  für PL d kannst Du in der Regel vergessen, wenn es nicht um elektronische Bauteile geht. Denn nach ISO 13849 sollst du die Sicherheitsbauteile 100 x häufiger Testen, als die Sicherheitsfunktion angefordert wird. Dh. selbst bei einem gelegentlichen Zugang alle 1,5 Stunden müsstest Du die Funktion minütlich testen (du testest die z.B. Pneumatikventile und Schütze kaputt, mal abgesehen dass die Maschine nicht alle Minuten anhalten kann). Zudem musst du nachweisen, dass der Mttfd des Testkanales mindestens 1/2 so groß ist wie der zu testende Kanal. 
Da aber bei Kat. 2 meist mit Testungen durch die SPS geliebäugelt wird, wäre dann auch die SPS-Software nach ISO 13849-2 sicherheitstechnisch zu validieren und verifizieren - kurz gesagt simply forget it.....Kat 3 ist nahezu immer billiger und besser.

A. K.


----------



## Klopfer (24 November 2009)

@Andreas

*ACK*

Mit kat. 2 wurde in der Vergangenheit viel Schindluder getrieben, auch weil viele nicht verstanden, warum man bei Kat. 2 immer zu zwei Ergebnissen im Risikographen kam. (elektro-)Mechanische Komponenten KANN ich eben nicht testen ohne sie zu verschleißen.

Darüber hinaus ist durch den zweiten Abschaltpfad die Kat. 2 Struktur erst recht nach EN ISO 13849-1 eine Art Kat.3 "light".

Aber es gibt den konkreten Anwendungsfall der tüchtig Euro spart... das Sicherheitslichtgitter! Die Jungs können sich prima selbst überwachen und haben auch mit der Testrate kein Problem. Und zwischen Kat.2 und Kat.3 (die bei Sicherheitslichtgittern aufgrund der zwangsläufigen Selbsttestung fast auf Kat. 4 herausläuft) ist schon ein Unterschied zwischen etlichen Euronen.

Und mit EN ISO 13849-1 kann ich auch mischen! Kat. 2 in der Sensorik und Kat.3 im Abschaltpfad? Kein Problem  Letztendlich richtets der PFHd.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Andreas Koenig (25 November 2009)

ok, für Lichtgitter stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu, wobei wir selber im firmeninternen Sondermaschinenbau fast nur Kat 4-Lichtvorhänge mit 14mm Auflösung einsetzen (da der Kunde sich nicht x Abmessungen von Kat 2,3,4 ins Ersatzteillager legen möchte). Wir unterscheiden nur zwischen Lichtvorhängen (C4000 Basic+) ohne und mit Sonderfunktionen (C4000 Adv.).

Gruss Andreas


----------

